# Merry Christmas!



## Anagor (Dec 24, 2014)

Wherever you are, whatever you do, whatever your beliefs are,
*I wish you all Merry Christmas!*

I stumbled upon this site last Summer and I'm glad I did. So much information, resources and a friendly, awesome community. 
And a special thanks @Matt Derrick for maintaining this site.

Stay well, safe travels! Have nice holidays!

Greetings from Germany


----------



## autumn (Dec 24, 2014)

Happy holidays everybody!


----------



## Kim Chee (Dec 24, 2014)

Ho Ho Ho, Anagor!





Me, making ends meet while trying to get a "real job"


----------



## Odin (Dec 24, 2014)

@mmmmmmmichael .. you crazy santa you... you need someone to drop in with a hot toddy and some of this crazy dense nannana bread my sibling made. ::drinkingbuddy::
Damn... took some and I swear it would outlast me train hopping. '
Or be issued out on the Oregon trail... 
I could break a window with this shite... ha.
(not that I would know... :E) to allovdabove
yet


NERRY KRIstmas Everobody... 

I have had a good one surprisingly.... even threw some esoteric philosophical concepts at me mum... in the mother language... lol and her Christian evangelical always right self seemed to kinda understand/tolerate me. We hugged and gave her a mummy kiss... 

Wowee... the universe is stranger than I imagine.::woot::


----------



## Cree (Dec 26, 2014)

@mmmmmmmichael what would have been an even better pic..holding that jewelry sign up a bit and ummm pointing towards the ummmmm jewels bbbwwaahhhaaaa


----------



## Kal (Dec 26, 2014)

Hope you all had a wonderful and safe Merry Christmas.


----------

